# LAYLOW's cloning tip



## laylow6988 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just wanted to share this lil bit I learned and have not seen. 

If you are looking to just do a few clones at a time, a cheap easy to use container you can add to your growroom... I might have a lil trick for ya, and it come with cake. 

If you already have your medium to stick your clones in, just buy a cake down there at the corner store or WMart, KMart, grocery store whatever the case may be... and get one in a black tray with a clear cover. They have more room in them than the lil ones in the garden section. 





Hope this helps someone. 

If temps are low, a heating pad can be used. I like retile heating pads. Just be careful not to over do it and cook'em. :spit:

Oops, hit it again Laylow... wrong pic... her ya go.:hairpull:


----------



## King Bud (Jan 22, 2008)

MMmmm.. cake!

If you had to be uber-ghetto, twist tie some bamboo sticks together(the ones used for shish kabobs), and saran-wrap around it  

I'd spring for a something with a plastic dome though.

I have to ask.. did you buy the cake and THEN realize it'd make an awesome dome, or the other way around?


----------



## godtea (Jan 22, 2008)

Let them eat cake .recycling


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 23, 2008)

It was a pie my mom bought me... she was tickled to see what I did with it. I have one I bought for cloning with over-size synthetic Jiffy Pellets... but I like the "Pie-Dome" better... the over-all size and shape is much more economical for me and what I do.


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd show what it got me... here were the clones from the females... the rest were males. The big one is larger do to the container... the others will soon, but the Skunk #1 is my mother... she only gets the best. 


PS Death to males :hitchair:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 23, 2008)

nice idea, bro! :aok:


----------

